# Sony info-lithium batteries



## robbyrob (Apr 1, 2012)

I have read in the manual that once your battery is charged to remove it from the charger to prolong battery life. I was charging my battery last night and forgot about it til a couple of hours ago. I wonder if this would have done some damage to the battery. I thought that when a charger fully charges a battery it just stops charging. I had read about that somewhere with like phone chargers, not sure if its the same for these type of batteries the cameras use. Anyway just wondering if this has happen to anyone else and if you noticed any problems with the battery. Im hoping it didn't do much damage as it was only once but you know how it is when your OCD kicks in. Plus being a newbie to photography and this being my first DSLR doesn't help..

thanks guys..

rob...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah take it off once it has charged. I dont think you did anything serious damage but it will suck some juice back out of it. Just buy more then one and youll be good.


----------



## Kolia (Apr 5, 2012)

The life span of a battery is dictated by the number of charge cycle it gets. Each time you charge it fully, it count as one charge. Partial charges also add up in proportion to the amount of charge it need. Say you recharge with 40% left one day and later recharge with 60% left, this will count as a full charge. 

The charger will trickle charge the battery when you leave it on. That trickle charge will accumulate and, over time, this wear the battery. 

The battery should be good for thousands of charges. The warning is more for people who would leave the batteries on the charge 24/7.  No worries for a few hours like yours.


----------

